# bunch of knives ready for the guild show



## Razor Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a bunch of knives that i just finished up . These are going to The Guild Show,along with a few others that i have already finished.  Thanks for looking at my knives, Scott


----------



## irocz2u (Sep 4, 2010)

very  nice


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow Scott you've outdone yourself, those are cool.Jerry


----------



## death-from-above (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are sweet , Scott.  Number one and number six are really cool , but number one has to be my favorite (I am a yankee fan, you know).  I may have to get you you make me a "Yankees Blade".


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 4, 2010)

Great work as usual Scott!


----------



## CAL (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent workmanship Sir.


----------



## contender* (Sep 5, 2010)

I like that upswept tanto style blade, would make a sweet skinner.. When is the show?


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 5, 2010)

Those are nice Scott, you've been busy!
Dan


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2010)

Scott - those are awesome!  Some very nice combinations of materials and colors!    

Have a great show!


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

contender* said:


> I like that upswept tanto style blade, would make a sweet skinner.. When is the show?



The show is in Ky on Sept 16-19 at the sealbach hotel , downtown Louisville. All are invited . Scott

Thanks guys for looking , and the kind words.


----------



## contender* (Sep 5, 2010)

Razor Blade said:


> The show is in Ky on Sept 16-19 at the sealbach hotel , downtown Louisville. All are invited . Scott



AHHHH, seems like I knew about that one from the Blade show. A little far fro me to travel, was hoping there was one a little closer...


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 5, 2010)

Knife in photo number 10 is primo !


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 5, 2010)

*Knives to go*

Scott good looking knives and hope you do good with them .Good choice of colors


----------



## marknga (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful! Good luck.


----------



## george hancox (Sep 5, 2010)

great group of knives Scott,I hope the show goes well.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 5, 2010)

AWESOME, you`ve done a great job


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done as always Sir. 
All are beautiful, I especially like the one in photo #5. Great looking design love the lines!
Hope it will be a great show for you!


----------



## arcame (Sep 6, 2010)

lookin good Scott.  the pecan handle looks great.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 7, 2010)

Great work Scott.  Enjoy the show and knock em dead!


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

nice work Scott


----------



## DROP POINT (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking bunch Scott,hope you do well at the show!

Davin


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Sep 8, 2010)

Great looking work Scott.  Im proud to have a Solid Rock!  And so is my dad!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Job Scott!


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind words. It makes me feel good for people to use something that i have made. Thanks , Scott


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Those look great, Scott. You should do well!


----------



## Mathsr (Sep 12, 2010)

They are looking good Scott! Charlie and I don't have very many knives to take this year, but we are taking what we have and hoping it will be a good show. We will look for you Thursday night at the Gala. Harry


----------



## Major Wader (Sep 12, 2010)

I like #1 and #10.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 13, 2010)

Go ahead Scott, show them the new pig sticker too......


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 13, 2010)

Fine looking knives Scott!!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

Mathsr said:


> They are looking good Scott! Charlie and I don't have very many knives to take this year, but we are taking what we have and hoping it will be a good show. We will look for you Thursday night at the Gala. Harry



Cool guys , i did'nt know you guys were on here . I will see ya'll there , good Lord willing . Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Go ahead Scott, show them the new pig sticker too......



I will do it now . I will start a new thread on it . Scott


----------



## Mathsr (Sep 14, 2010)

> i did'nt know you guys were on here .



Yep we are here! Haven't posted any pictures of our knives because we are a business and I haven't figured out how to do it without it looking like we are advertising. I am kind of particular about following rules and not geting kicked out of places I like.  So we decided to hold off on that and just enjoy the forum. 

Don't forget to go to the meeting on Friday morning. You'll need to be there to pick up your probationary member certificate and get your picture taken with all the new members. I'm going to take my camera and get one of the new Georgia members so I can post it. Charlie and I will be looking for you! Harry


----------



## wooddog (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome set of knives you have there .I hope you do well at the show. Anthony


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 25, 2010)

Razor Blade,
How much for the fisrt one, I like it please let me know the cost.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 25, 2010)

Scott, All of those look great! I especially like #6. Is that knife available and if it is how much are they? Do you do any trading?


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

Poppy D , and rutandstrut , pm sent to ya . Scott


----------

